# Time to clean my Ultra Breeze



## BeeTax (Dec 27, 2011)

I just cleaned my Pigeon Mtn. suit (ultra breeze style fabric) in a 5 gallon bucket with a bit of laundry detergent, hosed it off and let it dry in the sun.


----------



## AngryHandHives (Apr 15, 2012)

Cool. Low tech to the rescue. Thanks!


----------



## mrsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I have an Ultrabreeze full suit and wash the suit without the hood (it zips off) in the washing machine on the delicate cycle (I use detergent and bleach) - be sure to zip up the body and legs. I hand wash the hood in the sink with Dawn. After washing I zip the hood back on and hang it up to dry. I've probably washed mine 30 times by now and haven't had any problems.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I remove the plastic "bow" supports for the hood and then I place the hood in a sleeve...


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

mrsl is correct, from their website: Suits and Jackets are machine washable; the detachable hood is washable by hand.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I sent them a email awhile back on how to wash my jacket and this is what they said.


REMOVING AND PUTTING ON THE HOOD

Removing the hood. On the zipper, there are two zipper stops (these are the ends that stop the zipper from going further). One is longer than the other (the long stops are on the right center side of the suit/jacket and hood as you face them). Slide the two sliders (these are the tabs that you pull) all the way to the long stop in the front (R side). The two sliders must be really close to each other (essentially touching and to the final end of the long stop). Hold the sliders with your left hand on the hood side. With your right hand, hold the suit and pull the suit to the right. The suit will separate from the hood. This works just like a zipper on a winter jacket.

Putting the hood on the suit. Basically you do the reverse of the above. Slide the two sliders (these are the tabs that you pull) on the hood side zipper all the way to the long stop. Remember the two sliders must be really close to each other (essentially touching and to the final end of the long stop). Then thread the suit side zipper through the two sliders (just like on a jacket). Then the slider facing away from the long stop can be zipped all the way around bringing the suit and hood together.

That was how you remove the hood to hand wash, put the rest in the washing machine.


----------



## AngryHandHives (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks everyone for your responses.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I've washed mine a few time. 
Remove hood put it in one of the sleeves. I don't remove the plastic stays. 
Last time I washed in the washing machine on regular cycle, it came out fine. warm/cold cycle with extra soak, & extra rinse. I'm a dirty beekeeper.
The directions say not to hang it on a clothes hanger to dry, just drape it over something.


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 10, 2012)

From another post, Charlie said that he laid his down to dry. I think this would be safest.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

My Jacket says to machine wash cold water delicate cycle and dry flat. The website says: Suits and Jackets are machine washable; the detachable hood is washable by hand.

I wash my hood in the kitchen sink...not difficult. I usually use dawn or l.o.c. and let it soak about ten minutes then rinse it out really good and dry flat with a fan on it to hurry it up. I've only cleaned it once or twice in four years and it does need another.


----------



## SecureAcresFarm (Jun 25, 2014)

I need help getting my hood zipped back on! I've had several try and we just can't seem to see how to get the zippers started? Is there anybody out there that can save our day?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

SecureAcresFarm said:


> I need help getting my hood zipped back on! I've had several try and we just can't seem to see how to get the zippers started? Is there anybody out there that can save our day?


Run both zippers around to the left side. And then insert the two straight zipper pieces into the first pull, and push the second behind it....


----------



## SecureAcresFarm (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank You~! It worked~!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

We just use a bucket. Just like with jeans, carharts and beesuits nothing wears them out like machine washing


----------

